

Reddit Enacts Anti-Harassment Policy After User Complaints - benkuykendall
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/05/14/technology/ap-us-tec-reddit-anti-harassment.html

======
paulhauggis
"That case highlighted issues of gender imbalance.."

She lost. Looking at both sides, it was pretty clear there was no 'imbalance',
so I'm not sure why the case has to be portrayed this way.

I find that this is being used to ban opposing political opinions and view
points.

If I post an opposing view point that goes against most redditors, I am almost
always attacked and harassed by many users. I have never seen any of these
users banned nor their posts removed.

I have had posts of mine removed for not being "civil" when I never personally
attacked anyone and only was posting my point-of-view.

It will be interesting to see if this situation improves.

Twitter added some new features awhile back for preventing harassment and it
continues to be abused by users that don't want opposing political view points
from being heard.

If someone says something you don't like (unless it's a threat) online, it's
not harassment. I just wish more people supported our rights to free speech.

